# NJ White Pigeon needs a good home



## birdlovernj (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I have a white female pigeon who was rescued 4 years ago. My friend, who is an animal control officer, found her wandering in and out of stores in a city near me. Of course I took her in, and she is a love. Unfortunately, my two children and job are now taking up much of my time, and I cannot give her the attention or time to roam like I used to. I am looking for someone local who has enough space for her to fly and be happy. I am not willing to ship her, because I am afraid that it would be too much stress on her. I do not know how old she is, but she is in good health.
Thanks,
Stacey


----------

